# Last couple weeks



## waruikazi (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't have alot to show for the last couple weeks due to my broken down car, pretty disapointing too cause this is the best time of year for the more cryptic species. But here's what i have to share anyway.


No idea what this is...











Or this...





Or this disgusting creature! Had me dancing all over the road trying to keep away from it.










I think i killed this little fella whn i was collecting firewood.










I think these two are C. inornatus, very common here. We have big colonies living under the school buildings.






























This photo is lol.










And then this big disgusting thing that turned up in my yard and beat my dog up one fruitless herping night.










He's actually quite famous in the NT now, i think he was looking for my wheelie bin... Who's bin makin' bacon | News | NT News | Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia | ntnews.com.au

And that's it for the year from Arnhem Land! Enjoy until next year when i fix my car!


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 15, 2011)

amazing finds!
i love the first frog

and pede is ethmostigmus rubripes like i told you before 
how big was it?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice finds and that story is hilarious. love the eloquent way of saying what he does to the bins!


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Dec 15, 2011)

I think the first two photos are frogs.... Oh wait maybe not! :|


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 15, 2011)

3rd pic looks like litoria fallax but not sure if they are near you?
and 1st frog looks like litoria but i have no idea


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 15, 2011)

That disgusting scuttling creature was about 15cm long. I thought it was gecko running around on the road but nooooooope!



richoman_3 said:


> amazing finds!
> i love the first frog
> 
> and pede is ethmostigmus rubripes like i told you before
> how big was it?


----------



## jordo (Dec 15, 2011)

First is Litoria dahli, second is Litoria bicolor (presuming there's no other sedge frog species in the area?)
Nice work, I'm still going to come visit one day!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 15, 2011)

Jordo i've got a bed made up and the drinks fridge all stocked up ready for the first visitor... no one has come yet! I've been herping at a tonne of different places for hours and hours but i've still never found anywhere that has the diversity and biomass of this place! I find so many that i hardly ever go out for more than an hour, I recon it's the uranium!


----------



## saximus (Dec 15, 2011)

What species is the poor little guy with all the ants Gordo?
If I come to visit will you take me hunting


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 15, 2011)

Dang straight i will!

That is a keelback.



saximus said:


> What species is the poor little guy with all the ants Gordo?
> If I come to visit will you take me hunting


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 15, 2011)

oh.. I will come visit if I can shoot a gun , lots 

And the first pic is of a frog.


----------



## SperO (Dec 15, 2011)

yea second definitely looks like a northern dwarf (_Litoria bicolor_). Heaps of them down Holmes Jungle if you follow the little creek out of the drain they are super easy to find despite being so small. they make the loudest unique sound.

that first one is really pretty never seen anything like it


----------



## jordo (Dec 16, 2011)

Sounds awesome! I finish study in April so I'll aim for Sep/Oct. Someone needs to go up there to teach you how to ID frogs so it might as well be me!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 16, 2011)

July through september are pretty ordinary, too dry and cold and then too hot and dry. All you get is skinks and black whips during the day and the odd sickly looking water python at night. Late October starts to get good but you don't get many different species and you have to work for them, no easy finds. But you do have good access to country then.

Just do it... and drag Jay along too, he's been promising to visit for ages but is all talk!


----------



## jordo (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm not all talk, I need to get more repticks so I will be there. 
Plan on a big trip up there and also out to WA with some smaller runs around SA inbetween and a trip to SE Asia in the off season. Got the herping all planned out.
What is the best month to go then (and can you get time off work)?
As for Jay - all I can do is try, he has trouble getting work off a lot of the time so it's a bit hard sometimes.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't want to give everything away , i'll send you a PM tomorrow with what you find and when.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Have to agree that the first is Dahl’s Aquatic Frog (_Litoria dahlii_) – note the degree of webbing on the back feet. These are often a good sized frog. Agree the second is the Northern Dwarf Tree-frog (_Litoria bicolour_) – tiny but delightful and as was mentioned, make a hell of a racket for their size. Although they are very similar in appearance and size, _L. fallax_ does not occur in the NT.

He gecko is interesting. There is a possibility it is an unusually marked Bynoe’s Gecko and a possibility that it is an unnamed species of _Nactus_. While the latter option would seem unlikely, the apparently keeled scales on the dorsal surface would seem to support this. To determine which genus it belongs to, you need to examine the underneath of the tips of the digits. _Heteronotia_ species have *two* ventro-lateral apical plates underneath the claw while _Nactus_ have only *one* ventral apical lamella. 

The _Ctenotus_ look like _coggeri_ but would need closer shots to confirm that 100%.

Blue


----------



## Brodie (Dec 24, 2011)

You always make greatvthreads Gordo ..

That big green bastard is litoria dahli (not sure on spelling just know the name). They are poisonous, most stuff still ate em though


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Brodie said:


> ... That big green bastard is litoria dahli (not sure on spelling just know the name). They are poisonous, most stuff still ate em though


What makes you say they are poisonous?

Blue


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 27, 2011)

If you pick them up and play they start to excrete a white fluid throught their skin. 

CSIRO PUBLISHING - Wildlife Research 



Bluetongue1 said:


> What makes you say they are poisonous?
> 
> Blue


----------

